# condensation écran imac 24



## sourismac (2 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 

je suis donc l'heureux possesseur d'un Imac 24 alu qui me donne jusque là toute satisfaction. Avant j'avais un PC...bref.
   Plus sèrieusement je viens d'apercevoir une petite tache de condensation du coté droit de mon écran. Apparemment située sous le verre. 
   Mon revendeur affirme que la société Mac connaît le problème, qu'il se produit habituellement du coté droit et qu'il n'y a pas de moyen connu de l'empêcher. 

En gros ma question c'est : Que faire?


----------



## Syannick (3 Novembre 2007)

attendre, à priori ça part tout seul....


----------



## sourismac (4 Novembre 2007)

A priori ? Merci pour ta réponse mais en sais tu un peu plus?
Pour l'instant la condensation ne s'aggrave ni ne s'améliore (diamètre 5 mm)
Si une évolution se produit, en plus ou en moins, je vous tiens au courant.
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## macinside (4 Novembre 2007)

contr&#244;l&#233; l'humidit&#233; de la pi&#232;ce ou tu te trouve ainsi que sa temp&#233;rature, il vaut mieux que cela ce voit sur  le verre de l'&#233;cran et que tu t'en rendent compte,plut&#244;t  qu'ailleurs dans la machine et que cela finisse par cr&#233;e un panne sur la machine (ou sur d'autre mat&#233;riel &#233;lectronique pr&#233;sent dans la pi&#232;ces)


----------



## sourismac (4 Novembre 2007)

double

L'humidité de la pièce? Je n'ai pas de quoi la mesurer de suite mais je peux essayer de me procurer un appareil qui va bien...Un hygromètre? 
Pour la tempèrature elle ne descend pas en dessous de 18 degrés.
Cela dit, la piéce c'est mon appartement qui voit depuis quelques années du materiel électronique fonctionner tout à fait normalement et ou la seule buée que jai pu rencontrer jusqu'ici c'est dans la salle de bain...Là c'est *sous* le verre de l'Imac.
Merci quand même, on sait jamais.


----------



## gad1962 (4 Novembre 2007)

sourismac a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> je suis donc l'heureux possesseur d'un Imac 24 alu qui me donne jusque l&#224; toute satisfaction. Avant j'avais un PC...bref.
> Plus s&#232;rieusement je viens d'apercevoir une petite tache de condensation du cot&#233; droit de mon &#233;cran. Apparemment situ&#233;e sous le verre.
> ...



Ram&#232;ne l'Imac, fais toi rembourser et attends la prochaine r&#233;vision pour en acheter un, c'est un peu du foutage de g....e de vendre du mat&#233;riel bourr&#233; d'&#233;lectronique o&#249; de l'eau se trouve &#224; l'int&#233;rieur, car il s'agit bien d'eau 

Pas de moyen connu de l'emp&#234;cher... Fais le toi &#233;crire et par la m&#234;me occasion demande &#224; ton vendeur qu'est-ce qui se passera si tu as un court circuit de nuit alors que l'Imac est allum&#233; et que toi tu dors...


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

Et avec un petit coup de s&#232;che-cheveux ?


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

gad1962 a dit:


> Ramène l'Imac, fais toi rembourser et attends la prochaine révision pour en acheter un, c'est un peu du foutage de g....e de vendre du matériel bourré d'électronique où de l'eau se trouve à l'intérieur, car il s'agit bien d'eau
> 
> Pas de moyen connu de l'empêcher... Fais le toi écrire et par la même occasion demande à ton vendeur qu'est-ce qui se passera si tu as un court circuit de nuit alors que l'Imac est allumé et que toi tu dors...


 Je ne veux pas être méchant, mais s'il y a de l'air et une différence de température, alors il y a un risque de condensation.

Et je doute qu'il y existe un ordinateur familial monté sous vide...


----------



## gad1962 (5 Novembre 2007)

Salut Tox,

peut-&#234;tre mais en 20 ans d'utilisation de mat&#233;riel informatique je n'ai jamais vu de condensation dans aucun d'entre eux(je parle de l'&#233;cran) et Dieu seul sait si j'en ai eu entre les mains tant dans mon environnement profesionnel que familial. Par ailleurs il m'est arriv&#233; de transporter du mat&#233;riel informatique d'un endroit &#224; un autre avec une forte amplitude thermique et pas de condensation non plus...   

Maintenant si il y en a qui consid&#232;rent que c'est normal..................


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Novembre 2007)

Bah oui mais ces vingt derni&#232;res ann&#233;es tous les &#233;crans poss&#233;daient un tube (qui lui est sous vide.....).
Enfin bon il faudrait peut-&#234;tre directement appeler apple et voir avec eux si ce que dit le revendeur est vrai ou pas non? Parce que un probl&#232;me connu de condensation qui arrive du c&#244;t&#233; droit... Je dirais que c'est un peu trop pr&#233;cis comme probl&#232;me connu pour qu'il ne soit pas r&#233;solu (z'avez vu la rime &#224; la fin? Cool hein:love
A+


----------



## gad1962 (5 Novembre 2007)

+1, ceci dit je suis passé au LCD il y a belle lurette


----------



## FataMorgana (5 Novembre 2007)

Nan je me doute bien... C'&#233;tait juste que j'ai trouv&#233; la remarque de l'ordinateur mont&#233; sous vide assez &#233;l&#233;gante...
Quoiqu'il en soit je maintiens qu'il faudrait s'adresser directement &#224; apple.... C'est tout de m&#234;me des ordinateurs haut de gamme et il me semble ne jamais avoir entendu parler de tel probl&#232;mes de condensation!
A+


----------



## Gallagher (5 Novembre 2007)

sourismac a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis donc l'heureux possesseur d'un Imac 24 alu qui me donne jusque là toute satisfaction. Avant j'avais un PC...bref.
> Plus sèrieusement je viens d'apercevoir une petite tache de condensation du coté droit de mon écran. Apparemment située sous le verre.
> ...


J'ai eu le même problème avec la même machine. Au bout d'une heure et demi d'utilisation , de la buée est apparue en bas à droite.
J'ai éteint le mac et attendu jusqu'à ca que la condensation disparaisse totalement (un peu plus de 20 min).
J'ai rallumé et depuis (mi août) je n'ai jamais revu de buée sous la vitre de mon bel iMac...


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

gad1962 a dit:


> Salut Tox,
> 
> peut-être mais en 20 ans d'utilisation de matériel informatique je n'ai jamais vu de condensation dans aucun d'entre eux(je parle de l'écran) et Dieu seul sait si j'en ai eu entre les mains tant dans mon environnement profesionnel que familial. Par ailleurs il m'est arrivé de transporter du matériel informatique d'un endroit à un autre avec une forte amplitude thermique et pas de condensation non plus...
> 
> Maintenant si il y en a qui considèrent que c'est normal..................


 J'admets que c'est une panne étrange. Par contre, avec mon reflex numérique, une forte amplitude thermique peut créer des effets de condensation (dans les objectifs). De même, si mon MacBook reste tard dans la voiture en hiver, je n'essaie pas de l'allumer immédiatement après être rentré chez moi.


----------



## Tox (5 Novembre 2007)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Bah oui mais ces vingt dernières années tous les écrans possédaient un tube (qui lui est sous vide.....).
> Enfin bon il faudrait peut-être directement appeler apple et voir avec eux si ce que dit le revendeur est vrai ou pas non? Parce que un problème connu de condensation qui arrive du côté droit... Je dirais que c'est un peu trop précis comme problème connu pour qu'il ne soit pas résolu (z'avez vu la rime à la fin? Cool hein:love
> A+


Pour le cathodique
je l'avoue, j'abdique :rateau: 

(Avec quelques rimes,
aussi je m'escrime )


----------



## gad1962 (5 Novembre 2007)

Le problème avec tox c'est qu'on ne sait pas si c'est de l'info ou de l'intox  

Ok je fais des vers sans en avoir l'air :rateau: 

Et le plus fort c'est que j'en fait encore  

A quand les posts en alexandrins ?


----------



## Tox (6 Novembre 2007)

Info ou intox , je compte peut-être acheter un 24" dans les jours qui viennent. Si tel était le cas, je reviendrais vous compter mon expérience des brumes, des limbes et des brouillards qui oseraient ternir mon achat.


----------



## FataMorgana (6 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Pour le cathodique
> je l'avoue, j'abdique :rateau:
> 
> (Avec quelques rimes,
> aussi je m'escrime )



Hihi cool monsieur....


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Novembre 2007)

sourismac a dit:


> (...)     Plus sèrieusement je viens d'apercevoir une petite tache de condensation du coté droit de mon écran. Apparemment située sous le verre. (...)





Tox a dit:


> Info ou intox , (...)


Bonjour,

Pas d'intox pour cette info, apparemment.

Ça a aussi été évoqué sur MacGé, mais je ne sais plus où.

Avec Google, on trouve également des messages pour ce problème, ici entre autres (post de "Mapple" en bas de page).


----------



## gad1962 (6 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pas d'intox pour cette info, apparemment.
> 
> ...


 
Pas de fausse route  , j'ai évoqué le mot intox tout simplement pour faire une rime avec tox (sans arrière pensée), cette info n'a jamais été remise en cause


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Novembre 2007)

gad1962 a dit:


> Pas de fausse route  , j'ai évoqué le mot intox tout simplement pour faire une rime avec tox (sans arrière pensée), cette info n'a jamais été remise en cause



Oups ! Mal compris alors.


----------



## Tox (7 Novembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Oups ! Mal compris alors.


Pas de mal à sourire un peu 

Sinon, qu'en est-il du problème de sourismac ? As-tu réussi à faire disparaître cette condensation ? Reste-t-il des marques ? Le problème persiste-t-il ?


----------



## wip (7 Novembre 2007)

Probl&#232;me effectivement connu


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Novembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Pas de mal à sourire un peu
> 
> Sinon, qu'en est-il du problème de sourismac ? As-tu réussi à faire disparaître cette condensation ? Reste-t-il des marques ? Le problème persiste-t-il ?



Si ça persiste et que ça augmente, il doit avoir un aquarium à la place de son Mac. 

Plus sérieusement, si c'est comme pour les autres utilisateurs qui ont eu ce problème, ça a dû, normalement, se passer avec le temps.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (7 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi. Un peu de buée sur le haut à droite de l'écran 24 " de mon iMac et ce 15 j après l'achat. Dans une pièce sans chauffage, écran exposé en partie au soleil avant de m'en servir. J'ai fermé les rideaux, bu un café, et fini la buée sur la face interne de la vitre. Depuis, plus rien. Pas d'inquiétude. Peut-être que l'iMac nouveau né n'était pas encore tout à fait sec ...


----------



## sourismac (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Depuis mon dernier post l'ordi est resté allumé en permanance et ce qui est peut être de la condensation n'a pas du tout évolué (5 mm).
Sur d'autre forum on assure que la société Mac ne fait pas de difficulté pour résoudre le problème, ce qui n'est pas le cas de mon revendeur (mais peut-être n'en a-t-il pas les compétences) Il faut donc que je me résolve à me séparer -combien de temps?- de mon ordi.
je vous tiens au courant, merci pour les réponses


----------



## Mac à Rosny (14 Mai 2012)

J'ai le même problème (iMac Intel Core 2 Duo 3,06 GHz):
Une tache de condensation, de la taille d'un uf, apparaissant de temps en temps, mac à froid, écran éteint, derrière la dalle, au tiers supérieur gauche de l'écran .

Quand on allume l'ordi, la chaleur augmentant dans la machine et fait disparaître cette tache.

Je pense que les fortes amplitudes thermiques que nous connaissons ces derniers jours entre le jour et la nuit, y sont pour quelque chose.

Je ne sais pas si on peut éviter/réparer ça. 

J'ai déjà collé un scotch préventif, sur la tranche de l'écran en haut et à droite pour éviter l'apparition des  fameuses taches sur la dalle. Que faire de plus ? 
Ca devient McGyver cette machine... 

Merci à ceux qui en ont parlé à Apple de nous faire un petit retour. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------

J'ai poursuivi les recherches.
Le problème est connu. 

*LA* solution : ??? 
Tricoter un pull à son iMac ? 

Ca fait plaisir de devenir ßtesteur pour les machines Apple. Une promotion ! 

Un peu de lecture ?

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1073945?start=30&tstart=0

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/1073643?threadID=1073643&tstart=0

https://discussions.apple.com/message/5534082?messageID=5534082#5534082

https://discussions.apple.com/message/5555584?messageID=5555584#5555584

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=239265&pid=2432927&st=150&#entry2432927

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h10 ----------

Je viens de penser à une idée, que je vais tester la prochaine fois que cette tache de condensation réapparaîtra.

Je la donne ici au cas où cela pourrait être utile à certains ayant de la condensation en permanence dans leur iMac.

En cas de condensation, je vais augmenter la vitesse des ventilos en utilisant l'utilitaire Fan Control et voir ce que cela donne.

HTH


----------

